

Lawyers can scour jurors' social media sites - danso
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_JURORS_SOCIAL_MEDIA?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-06-22-11-58-35

======
brownbat
In some cases, there's limited advanced identifying information before the
voir dire. There's undoubtedly an opportunity for a search engine that can
take a name and maybe a topic and present a quick summary (or even a quick
desirability score).

Someone could start by grabbing a few indicators derived from the online
presences of former jurors, then rating those indicators on a pro-plaintiff /
pro-defense scale. (Or more specific sub-scales, depending on the type of case
and features of the case.)

It'd be like Netflix. "You 'liked' that baby video, you might also enjoy
voting to convict/acquit in this case..."

